# serotonin syndrome



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

wow, i've been reading about serotonin syndrome. What happens is that 5-htp gets metabolized too quickly with the help of B6 and it goes into the bloodstream, unable to reach the blood brain barrier, and in turn causing health problems.

Wikipedia:


> Risks and Side Effects
> 5-HTP raises blood serotonin levels, and because of the risks associated with elevated levels it should only be taken under the advice of a medical professional (See Chronic diseases resulting from serotonin 5-HT2B overstimulation). For instance, elevated blood serotonin levels are associated with cardiac valve failure and acute or chronic pulmonary hypertension.
> 
> Comprehensive clinical data on other side-effects of 5-HTP are not available. Nevertheless, some product marketers claim that it causes fewer side effects than traditional antidepressants. The basis for these claims are anecdotal and have not been verified scientifically. Side effects of 5-HTP may include nausea, constipation, gas, drowsiness, decreased sex drive, anxiety, numbness, paresthesia, breathing problems, palpitations, chest pain, hallucinations and insomnia. 5-HTP can also have adverse interactions with other natural and traditional drugs. [1]





> Some doctors suggest that 5-HTP be administered with a peripheral decarboxylase inhibitor (PDI) such as carbidopa (and without Vitamin B6, see above) in order to prevent 5-HTP's metabolism in the liver, which can lead to elevated levels of serotonin in the bloodstream (and side effects which include vomiting, and potentially fibrosis of the heart).[5] Research shows that co-administration with carbidopa greatly increases plasma 5-HTP levels.[6] However, several studies have reported that 5-HTP is effective even without a PDI.[7][8] Other studies have indicated the risk of a scleroderma-like condition resulting from the combination of 5-HTP and carbidopa.[9]


I do have a high potency b-complex, and the amount of B6 in it is 15 mcg. The recommended daily allowance is 1.1 mcg.

I am afraid that this might happen to me. I don't really know if 5-htp is safe to take in the long term too.

Does anyone have any experience with long term use of 5-htp? i.e you've taken it for over 6 months?


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

What you're talking about is not serotonin syndrome. It is theorized that taking 5-htp as a supplement may cause heart problems via the 5-HT2B receptor. Serotonin syndrome is an IMMEDIATELY life-threatening condition. It, as far as I know, has little or nothing to do with 5-HT2B. Instead, it is caused by having too much serotonin available which causes a whole host of problems. Having had serotonin syndrome, you will know it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Broshious said:


> Having had serotonin syndrome, you will know it.


What caused yours?


----------



## Sharkie32 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey you might wanna try l-tryptophan instead...

it's the precursor to 5htp, which is alot safer cause it converts to 5-htp in your body, and your body will only convert a safe amount, so you can't overdose. It converts into b3 (niacin) as well.

It's also a good idea to take b6 with it, and vit. C


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Noca said:


> Broshious said:
> 
> 
> > Having had serotonin syndrome, you will know it.
> ...


MASSIVE Parnate overdose =P I think I might have combined it with a few other no-nos, but it's kinda all a blur now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Broshious said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Broshious said:
> ...


on purpose or not?


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Noca said:


> on purpose or not?


On purpose.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Just tried L-tryphtofan, and well, i feel happy. I do. I'm having relationship problems right now and I was moody and pissy. So I opened up a bottle I bought last week. I took 1000 mg with some magnesium and b6. I def. feel happy. Cool.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually doctors say you have to take multiple serotonin increasing meds/supplements or far beyond the usual amount to cause serotonin syndrome. No doctor or psychiatrist I talked to has ever seen it.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

What exactly happens when you get serotonin syndrome? I thought I had it a while back. Probably not though.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

Some serotonin med side effects resemble the serotonin syndrome profile
ie, my first tiny dose of effexor gave me:
tachycardia, and shivering, diaphoresis, mydriasis, myoclonus, overactive or overresponsive reflexes, hypertension, hyperthermia, agitation, hypervigilance, even a little hypomania (I felt effing fantastic but I got worried I was actually having serotonin syndrome because of those effects)
its just what happens to me, i guess, on effexor. it wore off. it looked like serotonin syndrome, but i asked my doctor, now i feel stupid for asking, he said nope, no way, just normal serotonin-blast effects (from editing my usual serotonin levels).
in hindsight, they were probably more mild than real serotonin syndrome.

(from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serotonin_ ... e#Symptoms )


----------

